
Literate Vimrc - andrewl
https://tylercipriani.com/blog/2017/06/14/literate-vimrc/
======
eddyg
This is cool. It lets you write a file in Markdown that has codeblocks
containing vimscript, which can then be used as your ~/.vimrc file. Especially
in situations where you want to share your vim config, being able to explain
things in detail is really helpful!

